# Visa refused-relationship not genuine



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

I just got the refusal letter today for my settlement visa with the reason that why hasn't your husband visited u after wedding since 19 months have passed therefore relauis not genuine? Now what can we do?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Did you submit evidence of an ongoing relationship; emails, messaging, Skype? Or did you provide a reason why you've had no visits or did you and you just didn't provide evidence?


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

I provided whatsapp chats printouts which they said hold little value
Also provided call logs from lycan mobile company but only for this year 2015 not last year
Didn't provide any explanation that why he didn't visit 
Now what can we say in appeo


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is something you can appeal. Maybe if there was available evidence that you didn't provide.

You may just need to make more contact with visiting each other over the next six months or so, then reapply.

You'd be best to wait for someone with more experience to come by and comment.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Do you have any email communication? That would hold more strength than Whatsapp chats or call logs.

What about SKYPE call logs? Those hold more weight than simple mobile phone call logs

Have you and your husband seen each other since you got married? It doesn't need to have been in Pakistan or here in the UK... it could be anywhere in the world.... the UKVI are looking for proof that you've seen each other in the year and a half that you are claiming to have been married (this proof would include travel itineraries, photos etc), otherwise they _will_ automatically assume that the marriage is one of convenience and the relationship is not genuine and refuse your application.

If you have those things to prove that you've been in regular and continual contact/have seen each other since your wedding, I'd say that you could probably appeal the decision but if you don't have any of that proof, then you don't have grounds to appeal and you will have to re-apply again, ensuring that you correct the deficiencies indicated by the UKVI.


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Im afraid I have none of these since we didn't meet after our wedding in 2014 so what should we do now?


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi there,

Sorry about your recent refusal. Just to be clear, you have not met since the wedding, however you may have phone logs/ Skype logs/ facebook chats or such as a means of staying in touch??

If it is a no for that too, I believe it will be incredibly difficult to prove the existence of a genuine post marriage relationship.

The only thing you could possibly do now is arrange to meet / take a vacation together and start accumulating evidence by staying in touch regularly via e mails, Skype chats, phone calls etc. 

However not having any contact at all for the first 19 months is still a serious issue. Surely you will have had some correspondence in this period?


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

We had whatsapp record but they said it holds little value :/


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Aah again, sorry to hear that. 

I think the only basis now would be to reapply down the line but with stronger evidence of a genuine relationship. Like everyone else has suggested- E mails/ Skype calls/ possible vacations and photos from them etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
To a total outsider - not meeting since getting married in 2014 will always be a struggle to understand.
As previously suggested - you really need to meet soon and start to correspond more to produce a better trail of evidence to prove your relationship status.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Right thanks ALOT everyone 
So would it suffice if my husband now visits me in Jan for my graduation ceremony and we have some photos together and apply again? And start communicating other than whatsapp like skype and emails? And then reapply?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

DrQaiser said:


> Right thanks ALOT everyone
> So would it suffice if my husband now visits me in Jan for my graduation ceremony and we have some photos together and apply again? And start communicating other than whatsapp like skype and emails? And then reapply?


A baby might help as well!


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

We cannot say for 100% of course, but yes that would be a good start. Let him visit you and save his boarding pass for the flight from UK to Pakistan.

Also, start staying in touch via e mails and Skype more. Re apply only when all the ECO's doubts have been addressed with sufficient evidence from your end.

Good luck!


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

One more question I had posted all my original documents to Sheffield visa section for visa case now hiw can I get ny documents back to apply again?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

If you sent copies, they should automatically send all your documents back to you.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> A baby might help as well!


What an irresponsible statement for a moderator to make !

Having a baby has never made any difference to an immigration application and indeed, just makes the whole situation, in many cases worse.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Crawford said:


> What an irresponsible statement for a moderator to make !
> 
> Having a baby has never made any difference to an immigration application and indeed, just makes the whole situation, in many cases worse.


My personal comments have nothing to do with me being a moderator on this forum.
If I was an immigration officer - I would find it odd if a couple had not seen each other since getting married in 2014 - especially if they did not provide other good quality supporting evidence that they were in a genuine relationship.
If they, however, provided good supporting evidence as well as a bouncing baby, photos of them together in various locations, joint bank account statements, etc. etc. - i.e. - all the things that a "normal" couple do after getting married, then I would be more inclined to believe that they were in a genuine, serious relationship.
As an outsider - that's how I see it!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> My personal comments have nothing to do with me being a moderator on this forum.
> If I was an immigration officer - I would find it odd if a couple had not seen each other since getting married in 2014 - especially if they did not provide other good quality supporting evidence that they were in a genuine relationship.
> If they, however, provided good supporting evidence as well as a bouncing baby, photos of them together in various locations, joint bank account statements, etc. etc. - i.e. - all the things that a "normal" couple do after getting married, then I would be more inclined to believe that they were in a genuine, serious relationship.
> As an outsider - that's how I see it!
> ...


Crawford is correct. Having a child together does not strengthen or have any impact on UK visa applications. Lots of people have children together who then don't continue in a relationship. As other posters have suggested, visiting each other and showing consistent contact during periods of separation are what they are looking for.


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

I didnt send any copies I just sent all the original ones to Sheffield,now how can I get it back I didn't include any prepaid self addressed envelope as we don't have this facility here in Pakistan


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

You may need to collect all new originals now. I'm not sure you can get your documents back.


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Hows it possible? They were all originals? They aren't supposed to keep them? Can they? Its my original marriage certificate, the TB certificate and all other important ones which we cannot get again.I called the visa pplin pakistan they said ask ur husband to send a self addressed envelope to them in Sheffield and they'll send them there in UK but I was just wondering what evidence hehas to send to themso that they'll send my documents to him?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

If you had supplied copies and a return envelope, all of your originals would have been returned automatically. I don't really know how things work with applications from Pakistan, so you'll need to wait for someone more experienced to come along.

With the USA, documents will only be returned to the applicant, in your case Pakistan. You could try emailing them to inquire about having your documents returned to you.


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

I did email them they said they'll reply in few days :/ Things are getting harder


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

DrQaiser said:


> I didnt send any copies I just sent all the original ones to Sheffield,now how can I get it back I didn't include any prepaid self addressed envelope as we don't have this facility here in Pakistan


Usually (going by other peoples experiences on this and other forums), the applicant from Pakistan sends all his/her documents to their Spouse in the UK, they then include all their documents and send everything to Sheffield, including a prepaid envelope.

BUT why didn't your spouse visit you in 19 months? That's a very long time to be away from your partner, especially, when you've just got married.


----------

